# Oliver and Molly



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Got some pictures of Oliver and Molly earlier, thought i'd share. Excuse the doggie poo bag, Molly stole it from my coat pocket and it made a wonderful game 

Oliver first:














































Mols:


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

bless beautys


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

The're so cute, love the ones of them playing!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantastic photos lovely cats


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Very pretty cats


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous...I love the pictures of them playing together


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I love your cats :thumbup: Molly has the cutest little face :001_wub: And that's quite a tail that Oliver is developing there :001_cool:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow - what beautiful cats 
Love the names too, very cute


----------

